# make me a sig plz



## Vincent T (Jul 24, 2008)

it can be final fantasy iv when cecil is a paladin wih the name Vincent somewhere on the sig
thanks guys


----------



## psycoblaster (Jul 24, 2008)

I've quickly created one - haven't put all my effort into it and I think I sharpened it too much
and the background is a little invisible...
but if you need changes. I can edit it for you probably... (especially the font)


Spoiler











EDIT:
Oops just noticed I forgot the 1 pxl border around it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just added 


Spoiler


----------



## Vincent T (Jul 24, 2008)

EDIT: wait dont i need a image code to put it in my sig place? i forgot


thanks


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 24, 2008)

heres mine i tried but i think psycoblaster's is better




oh and to put a signature go to my controls and click on edit sugnature 
and just put


----------



## Gab (Jul 24, 2008)

Click My Controls on the top-right hand of the page.
Then go to Edit Signature under Personal Profile.
Then put:

```
[img]URL of where your signature is hosted[/img]
```
For example:

```
[img]http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e125/psycoblaster/sig-cecil.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## Vincent T (Jul 24, 2008)

EDIT: nvm guys thanks

so how do i but psycoblaster sig in 
thers no code

P.S: can somone make me an avatar final fantasy


----------



## psycoblaster (Jul 25, 2008)

You should use the 2nd sig with the black borders... looks better
and i'll make an avatar right now.. but which final fantasy???
Do you want cloud? vincent? a black or white mage? ... little more specific..


----------



## psycoblaster (Jul 25, 2008)

holaitsme said:
			
		

> heres mine i tried but i think psycoblaster's is better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it doesn't look bad.. just a little too foggy.. and just noticed that border on the bottom that is off by 1 pxl.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you can see cecil a little better that would be nice...


----------



## Vincent T (Jul 25, 2008)

sry i just got the code from the guy 
cuase you didnt give me the img code for the border one

the avatar can just be like a black mage with clouds or something im not picky


----------



## psycoblaster (Jul 26, 2008)

hmm
kind of wierd though
doesn't look as good as expected 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but if you need changes, just ask me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




```
[IMG]http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e125/psycoblaster/black_mag_ava.jpg[/IMG]
```


----------



## Vincent T (Jul 26, 2008)

haha its ok
ill use it


----------

